# Canister Valve's Leaking (Fix)



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

Alright, I got royally screwed in purchasing two used Fluval 403 canister filters. Half the parts were missing, and the other parts all seem to be broken.

Anyway.. Trying to make the best out of it. I have ordered enough parts to get one to work.

Or so I thought. Now it seems Out of the 8 valves I have, I can't find 4 that work without leaking!!

I checked the price of these, It's going to cost me about 40 dollars to replace these.. YUCK!!

So I measure the hose it's 5/8 hose.. I think hey I have a garden hose that matches that. (Garden Hoses come in 5/8 and 1/2 inch)

So I head off to Lowe's to hope for a good buy on Quick Disconnect Garden Accessories!!

Woo I found some!
This was an easy enough fix, but after I did one of the tubes, I decided I would share for others. Just because I know you all love pictures so much!!

Original leaky valve with a new one beside it.




Parts from Lowe's
5/8 Male Hose End, Quick Disconnect W/ Water Shut off Valve Female, Quick Disconnect Male, 5/8 Female Hose End. All the parts would have been plastic but they were out of the Male 5/8 Hose ends. Raising my cost about 5 dollars. I actually went to the plumbing section and found the same thing in brass for lower than the actual brass ends at the garden hose department.


I removed the old valve on the pump and replaced it first.



Now for the other end.



Now to connect them.



Oh, poo, slight leak.
Took the valve of the hose coming from the tank and added a second washer. Now there are no leaks.

Yay!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay
well done you. 
and thanks for the pics,they do come in very helpful,
maybe not to anyone here at the moment,but maybe a guest
or even another member at a later time.


----------



## hendelj (Oct 20, 2010)

*Fluval Leak*

Worked great for me, as you said just one valve cost $18 not including shipping. I repaired both for less than $18 with parts from Lowes.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

wow thats sweet!!! i can already see how this could apply to a canister filter build and save a bunch of issues!! thank you for posting...


----------



## bigrift (Aug 30, 2010)

wow really nice.... im haveing the same leaking issue with my magnum 350 that iv had for about 5 years now.... but see when i buy something new i dont register it till i start haveing issues so my warenty is now new and they are sending new valves and a impellar with magnet (45$ =O) all for free lol. but ill keep this in mind cause the new ones are bound to leak at some point.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great job :thumbsup:


----------

